# guter anbieter oder nicht?



## blubber (20. März 2003)

Hi,

hat jemand erfahrung mit puretec? Bin auf der suche nach einem eigenen, kompletten root server. Puretec bietet nen server mit 40gb pladde und 50gb transfervolumen ab 49€ / monat an.

Oder kennt jemand noch weitere gute anbieter?

bye


----------



## Sinac (21. März 2003)

sind nicht schlecht, soweit ich weiß!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. März 2003)

Ich kann da nur wieder meinen Standard-Link im Webserver-Bereich posten:
http://webhostlist.de/active/forum.jspa?forumID=92&start=0


----------



## Tommy (28. März 2003)

Schau dir lieber mal Schlund & Partner an: Sind zwar etwas teurer pro Monat - aber bieten auch wesentlich mehr:

http://webhostingtalk.de/viewtopic.php?t=42


----------

